# CAIC Benefit Bash in Breck, Sat Nov 8th



## Searcher (Mar 21, 2005)

Attention winter sport enthusiasts!

Help support our precious CAIC and get your party on.
It's Breck's opening weekend as well.

MySpace.com - CAIC Benefit Bash - 26 - Male - RIVERWALK CENTER, BRECKENRIDGE, Colorado - www.myspace.com/caicbenefit


----------

